# How many algae eaters should have in 75 gallon



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

2 bn are as many as if put in a 75g. Maybe a 3rd. Issue isn't bio-load - it's poop. BNs are messy and can leave quite a bit of detritus. Before I'd add more BNs I'd add Ottos, Nerite snails and Amano shrimp. Depends on what you want to accomplish. Amanos are good for cleaning some kinds of algae off of plants and hardscape. Nerites good for cleaning glass, Ottos do a little of everything, but you need several. I have a RedTail Black Shark that spends its day foraging algae off of plant leaves.

Lots of options, some variety best I think.


----------



## IDR (Apr 12, 2014)

Poop _is_ bio-load, so that's actually exactly the issue. In a 75G, with sufficient filtration, two Bristlenose should be OK, but that would all depend on the density of plants, and what other fish are already in the tank.

The question I have is what kind of algae is growing in your tank? Not all algae eaters eat all algae — Plecos especially. Is there a specific type that is growing that you are looking for more algae eating fish?


----------



## Shamus.Flynn (Jun 11, 2014)

I have 2 yoyo loaches would those eat a
Amano shrimp if i bought them?


----------



## IDR (Apr 12, 2014)

Shamus.Flynn said:


> I have 2 yoyo loaches would those eat a
> Amano shrimp if i bought them?


Maybe. Depends how big they are. Smaller shrimp like RCS they'll absolutely hunt to extinction.


----------



## Shamus.Flynn (Jun 11, 2014)

I havent seen any algae growing in tank for awhile was just more curious if 2 was enough. I picked the bristlenose because they stay small didnt want to have some 12-14 inch pleco in with my guppies n tetras.


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

I think your going to be happy with 2. If it turns out to be 2 males then one might be ok. If they bicker. I have one in a 46 gallon


----------

